# Spokes



## sallen (Oct 2, 2018)

I bought a set of S-2 Schwinn rims and they have .062 diameter spokes. I'm building a whizzer using a 1948 Schwinn B6 frame. Bike will be a neighborhood rider, nothing fancy. Are these spokes ok to use or do I need a larger diameter?  Steve


----------



## Thurman (Oct 2, 2018)

Traditionally heavier spokes are recommended for a Whizzer or any motorized bicycle. Heavy duty Cruisers and paper boy bikes had them as well as Wallmart Huffy Cranbrooks. 270mm length will lace up nicely with a cross four pattern. I've used them from Husky with no problems. A front brake is also advised. Check with Baird for more info on spokes, as he's built a lot of wheels.


----------



## sallen (Oct 2, 2018)

I appreciate reply, but will the thinner spokes work? trying not to spend a ton of money on this project.


----------



## Thurman (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah, they'll work fine if you tension them evenly and take it easy. Heavier spokes usually require drilling for larger nipples.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 2, 2018)

After drilling a rust problem may develop if the bike is out in the rain.


----------



## sallen (Oct 5, 2018)

Returned the s-2 rims with .062 spokes and found a set of Schwinn rims with .120 spokes


----------



## Thurman (Oct 5, 2018)

Yay! You'll have a better ride not having to worry about weak wheels.


----------

